# Trigger ate bug posion! Help!



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I know Trigger is a beagle, not a chi, but I desperately need some support/help.

We bought some bagged bug poison to kill off the infestation of fleas/ticks/etc and we put it in the front yard and brought the bag in, Mom sat it down, and it fell over and spilled into Trigger's crate. He was in it because it had been storming recently. I wasn't there ATM, but mom called me and I ran into the kitchen and she said he had been sniffing it and I pulled him out of his crate. He licked a tiny little piece of it off the floor as I did that, and I am super worried.

Mom says no matter what we can't take him to the vet, and she isn't willing to sell ANYTHING (especially her jewelry :foxes15 to pay the vet- I only have like $30 and offered her that if he gets sick and she said it won't do anything. He may have eaten a few while he was in his crate.

Is this going to kill him!? Or is it too little to do actual damage? 

I really hope he's going to be OK. He has eaten plastic, paper, etc before but never anything like this!!

Prayers are truly needed for Trigger right now...

-Savannah


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

If you are POSITIVE that he ingested some, then you need to induce vomitting.

I did write something else but deleted it - your mum's attitude makes me feel many different emotions, none of them good!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> If you are POSITIVE that he ingested some, then you need to induce vomitting.
> 
> I did write something else but deleted it - your mum's attitude makes me feel many different emotions, none of them good!


I'm not 100% positive, but I told mom and she said we weren't going to make him vomit because "even if he did it was only like one or two little pellets". :foxes15:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm sorry but no matter what, your dog needs to go to the vet if he ingested poison. You may be able to induce vomiting, but by now it is probably already in his system. I know you are young and I am sorry you are stuck in this situation, but there is nothing anybody over the Internet can do for your dog except urge you to at least call a veterinarian.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Missy and Dee. Trigger needs to go to a vet if he ingested any of the poison. That is something that you really shouldn't mess with. I don't run to the vet for every little thing, but some things are best treated by a professional. 

But, you are a kid. You aren't able to make those kinds of decisions. I don't know how to help you because the one time this happened with my childhood beagle, we rushed him to the vet. I am sorry that your mom seems not to share your perspective when it comes to taking care of the dogs. 

Hopefully SOMEONE will have an idea to help you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate to say it but I agree with the others. =( I feel awful as I know there's only so much you can do in your situation. I realize your mom might be upset but is there a family member or anyone you can explain the situation to, who may react with a more appropriate urgency than your mom is? Best wishes for you and Trigger; poison in any amount is serious stuff. =(


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It depends what the poison is. Have a look at the packet it came in, note the name of the chemicals and see if there is a helpline to phone. If there is do that first. 
I had a pet Mara (very large rodent the size of a small dog) who ate some rat poison. I was in a panic thinking she was going to die, but the helpline people asked me how much she weighed and explained that she would have had to have eaten about a kilo of the poison before it would start to have any effect on her. She didn't need a vet and was totally fine.
So check what it is and see what quantities would cause a problem in a dog of his size first.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Calling a vet office is free. Call and explain your situation, your dogs weight, how much you think they ate and list off the ingredients of the package. Ask them their advice, and explain your financial situation. Would your mom be open to a payment plan if he does end up needing emergency care? Of course every situation is different, but even ingesting a small amount of some poison is enough to kill a dog and sometimes by the time they're showing visible signs of distress it's too late.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was also going to mention that it's handy to have an unopened bottle of hydrogen peroxide (or some people use salt) on hand to induce vomiting, in case one of your dogs ingests something it's not supposed to in the future.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I read somewhere rock salt can induce vomitting--- about a spoonful would do.... Sorry to hear about your baby...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm late seeing this  I hope Trigger is ok


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Savannah, how is Trigger today? Keep us posted.

Your Mom's attitude about the well-being of her animals makes me sad. I'd pay with a kidney if I had to for Gemma. I can tell you are the kind of person who would do the same. I have no doubt you will be a much more responsible pet owner than your Mom when you're an adult.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Thankfully Trigger is showing no sign of illness or not feeling well. Usually when he eats something he isn't supposed to, he throws up. But he hasn't done that either. I kept close watch on him last night and checked on him as soon as I got up this morning (he comes in the house at night).

I talked to mom about at least getting pet insurance and she said "pet insurance nowadays only covers one thing like if they get sick, normal checkups, or something like that but not all" and I tried to explain there were some that covered more than that (I think VPI does? My vet recs that insurance) and she said "But they are too expensive"

Thank you everyone for your support, I will continue to keep y'all posted.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

This is the bug poison he ate by the way. If the link doesn't work it's Bayer Advanced Complete Insect Killer.

He is roughly 30lbs and he only ate one or two, maybe three, little pellets (which by the way are a little bigger than a grain of sand, quite a bit smaller than a little rock or pebble) so I'm not really sure if it would actually hurt him...

Shop BAYER ADVANCED 20 Lbs. Complete Insect Killer at Lowes.com


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm thrilled to hear he's ok 

Pet insurance is great for big claims, like if they need surgery or whatever - it doesn't usually cover spaying/neutering, teeth problems, vaccination costs - in fact most of the costs we have! It is brilliant though for the big cost items - surgery etc.

I have seen some people here say that they put away the cost of insurance every month - say $50 or whatever it might be - they save that amount and it builds up to a nest egg to be used for surgery or whatever if it's needed. If it's not needed they have a nice nest egg 

I have split my odds - I have one dog covered and the other two aren't.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pet insurance is great, but you do have to pay the bill up front. The insurance company then reimburses you after you have made a claim, which can take a few weeks. I wouldn't consider it a substitute for having an emergency fund, but it can be a good thing to have. I am glad Trigger is okay!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been using CareCredit to extend payments. You can use it for veterinary and medical expenses. But if you don't pay on time (they have different payment plans), you WILL pay interest. I am really good with credit cards so I use Care Credit just to extend the payments out further.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you call the drug company or the vet to check what effect those chemicals (imidacloprid and beta-cyfluthrin) have on dogs when ingested in small amounts? I'm glad he is ok for now, but I would want to know there will be no long term damage if it were my dog.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just googled those active ingredients and it looks as though they won't cause any damage in such small quantities. So that is good news.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Did you call the drug company or the vet to check what effect those chemicals (imidacloprid and beta-cyfluthrin) have on dogs when ingested in small amounts? I'm glad he is ok for now, but I would want to know there will be no long term damage if it were my dog.





Wicked Pixie said:


> I just googled those active ingredients and it looks as though they won't cause any damage in such small quantities. So that is good news.


Sadly mom wouldn't call because he was 'fine'. 

But it IS good news it shouldn't do any damage!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good news! I agree with care credit- I use it in case of emergency medical or vet expenses. It's nice to have that emergency back up. Unfortunately you cannot apply for one because you are under 18. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> I have seen some people here say that they put away the cost of insurance every month - say $50 or whatever it might be - they save that amount and it builds up to a nest egg to be used for surgery or whatever if it's needed. If it's not needed they have a nice nest egg


I've seen people doing the same thing but for their own people health insurance - when they're young - young'ish', fit and healthy it seems like a great idea and they've ended up with $1k's in the bank. In case of an emergency such as heart attack, accident etc. medical care here is completely free and you don't have time to mess about finding the "best" or "Specialist of your choice", you're rushed in, your life is saved on the production line, and you get the best specialists anyways, so I think those folks stashing their $'s away have the best idea & it will come in handy if/when they get the big "C" etc or have a prolonged illness.

Ditto with dog health insurance, IF I had the self-discipline to put it away, or even had the funds to start with. I can tell you honestly that once I quit getting fine line-bred (inbred) stud and show stock from all high falootin' breeders who believed they had the best, healthiest dogs in the world, which was absolute, utter BS, they all had physical & mental wrecks (despite rigorous health checks), I've never once had to have any dog to a vet for anything other than immunisations, and that's over a 25 year span, never having less than 3 dogs at any given time. Even b4 that when I was paying out for the "healthy show/stud dogs" operations & treatments I was miles ahead financially at the end of the day.

I think ALL health insurance is over-rated, expensive and geared to benefit the insurer massively, otherwise, they wouldn't be doing it if they lost would they? To me, it's like going to the Casino & throwing money away 'coz someone else will always win, be it the house or other gamblers, everyone except me.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help! I think I might save some of my allowance for my own little fund if the dogs have to go to the vet/need something. I only get $10 a month for my video games - yes, I know I sound greedy but there's a few I really want, I rarely buy video games, maybe 3 a year or so - or other things i want so I may start putting $5 of it aside for stuff I want and save $5 for something important... but that would take AGES to even touch a vet bill...


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Did you call the drug company or the vet to check what effect those chemicals (imidacloprid and beta-cyfluthrin) have on dogs when ingested in small amounts?


Imidacloprid is what Advantage flea control is so I would assume it is safe in very small quantities.

Glad Trigger was ok.


----------

